# Commencal Supreme 20 Kids Neuaufbau



## Jabomania (3. Januar 2018)

So nach dem  ich schon ein paar Bikes aufgebaut habe und ich noch nicht viel zum Supreme 20 hier finden konnte dachte ich mir
Mach doch deinen ersten Aufbau Tread
Das Bike ist Gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt erstanden worden.
Einsatzzweck ist ganz klar Bikepark
Es sollte eigentlich auch Singlespeed bleiben.
Denn mein Sohn übernimmt im Februar das Vpace Max 24 seiner Schwester.
Aber nach dem ich es genau inspiziert hatte wahr klar : hier wird alles zerlegt und Neuaufgebaut.
Ich freue mich Euch an dem Projekt teilhaben zu lassen und bin offen für anregungen.


----------



## Jabomania (3. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabomania (3. Januar 2018)




----------



## giant_r (4. Januar 2018)

danke für das dokumentieren der gewichte.
allerdings teilweise auch sehr ernuechternd.
11 kg ist halt immer noch ein brocken, auch wenn es vorwiegend bergab gehen soll.
aber spass macht das teil sicher.


----------



## bernd e (4. Januar 2018)

schöner Bericht, aber wie giant_r schon schreibt: "ernüchternd", vor allem der Rahmen mit über 3 kg. Mein Tyee AL in Größe M ist da nur min. schwerer!


----------



## Jabomania (4. Januar 2018)




----------



## Jabomania (4. Januar 2018)

So die Laufräder mit Vr Qr & Hr 12X135 4g über Hersteller Angabe ist Ok.
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem leichten und bezahlbaren Lenker,
Sattel und Stütze 
Vorschläge?


----------



## giant_r (4. Januar 2018)

sattelstuetze leicht und bezahlbar bei ebay:
gub unter 10€, viele farben und leicht:

GUB Bike Seatpost Bicycle Seat post tube Aluminium 350mm x 27,2mm/30,9mm/31,6mm


----------



## Jabomania (5. Januar 2018)

Hey klar sind 3 kg für denn Rahmen nicht wenig(hatte gehofft er bleibt etwas unter 3 kg
Aber ich denke der Propain Frechdax Rahmen ist nicht viel leichter
Mein Ziel wahren eigentlich 10,5 kg fahrfertig.
Sportlich aber zu schaffen 
bei Lenker und Griffe versuche ich erstmal noch 170g gut zu machen
Da einige Teile noch im Zulauf sind ,sind ein paar Gewichte noch Herstellerangabe


----------



## Jabomania (5. Januar 2018)

So gerade sind die Little Joe s angekommen 
Gewicht 455g/460g nicht toll und aussehen am Rad auch nicht toll


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (5. Januar 2018)

schönes Rad. Das würde meinem Jüngsten auch gefallen.
Aber was ich mich frage. In der Auflistung fehlt doch der Dämpfer, steht ja beim Rahmen nur inkl. Lagerschalen und Sattelklemme.
Oder der Dämpfer schon mit dabei?


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabomania (5. Januar 2018)

ja klar mit Dämpfer  habe ich übersehen


----------



## 2009-Freitag (7. Januar 2018)

Jabomania schrieb:


> So die Laufräder mit Vr Qr & Hr 12X135 4g über Hersteller Angabe ist Ok.
> Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem leichten und bezahlbaren Lenker,
> Sattel und Stütze
> Vorschläge?



Moin,

Bzgl. des Lenkers schau hier mal vorbei http://www.vpace.de/produkt/max-kinderbike-komponenten-control-kit/

Etwas günstiger wirst du bei Propain fündig.
https://www.propain-bikes.com/Artikeldetail?StuffID=00883790-15cd-46b9-964e-ad6ba9eed1d3

Wenn es auch etwas schmaler als 31.8 sein darf, dann ist der KCNC eine klare Empfehlung....
http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...-23/cockpit/kcnc-dark-side-flat-lenker-detail

P.s.: werde demnächst das Commencal Meta HT 24 meiner Tochter etwas leichter gestalten, werde es dann so wie du etwas dokumentieren, solange schaue ich dir über die Schulter


----------



## Jabomania (7. Januar 2018)

So hier jetzt erst mal paar Bilder vom Aufbau
Schaltzug musste gemeinsam mit Bremsleitung auf einer Seite verlegt werden
Erst ab Model 2015 ist auch auf der rechten Seite ein Loch für denn Schaltzug.
Mit etwas Schrumpfschlauch montiert finde ich es aber ok.
Außerdem ist ab 2015 die HR Nabe Umbau fähig auf Schaltug.
Schaltauge ist dann auch schon dran am Singlespeed ausfallende.
Da ich aber ein 2014 Model hier habe
Muste ich bei Commencal erstmal andere Ausfallenden ordern da bei mir kein Schaltauge dran war.
Commencal hat mir dann Ausfallenden für 12X135 geschickt.
Diese bauen aber außen so breit das Sie mit einer 12X142 Steckachse mit Mutter kombiniert werden müssen.
Die HR Nabe hätte ich also auf jeden fall tauschen müssen.
Da ich dann aber bei CRC denn Spank LRS zu einem echt Super Preis gesehen habe, wurde dieser auch gleich gerordert.
Leider sind die Schwalbe Little Joe Reifen von der Optik her auf denn breiten Spank Felgen echt Käse.
Weshalb erstmal die Originalen Kenda montiert wurden.

Da mein Sohn heute das Bike unbedingt fahren wollte
Habe ich es heute Morgen komplett montiert

Getauscht wird aber noch:

Lenker
Griffe
Sattel
Stütze
Kassette XX
eventuell Gabel


----------



## Jabomania (7. Januar 2018)




----------



## Jabomania (7. Januar 2018)




----------



## Jabomania (7. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabomania (7. Januar 2018)




----------



## Jabomania (13. März 2018)

So Fertig
Santa Cruz Lenker 640mm
Anwer Atac Vorbau 30mm
Sattel Vpace
Stütze Tune Starkes Stück 

sind noch montiert worden













 



Rahmen&Dämpfer Incl Lagerschalen&Sattelkleme
3141g

Gabel RST First Air
1623g

Ausfallenden 12X135/Scrauben
80g

Steuersatz Commencal
50g

Vorbau Answer Atac 30mm
99g

Lenker Santa Cruz 640mm
181g

Vpace Griffe
40g

Sattel Vpace Small
210g

Stütze Starkes Stück
130g

LRS Spank VR 729/HR 825
1554g

Reifen Kenda 2.35
597g

Reifen Kenda 2.35
597g

Schlauch Schwalbe 7C
104g

Schlauch Schwalbe 7C
102g

12X142mm Shimano Achse
76g

Schnellspanner Shimano 
58g

Schaltwerk Zee
269g

Trigger SLX 7000 10fach
123g

Aussenzug
42g

Kassette Sram XX 11-36 10fach
207g

Kette XT
240g

Kurbel Baugleich Vpace 127mm
520g

Kettenblatt absolute Black 32 Oval
45g

Innenlager
106g

Bremse SLX 7000 VR
241g

Bremse SLX 7000 HR
269g

Ashima AI 2 Rotor 160mm
69g

Ashima AI 2 Rotor 160mm
69g

Schrauben 12st 
22g

Pedale Wellgo 
210g
----------
11074g


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (8. Mai 2018)

... wirklich schönes Bike Euer überarbeitetes Commencal Kids Supreme 20 !

Hatte auch mit nem gebrauchten Supreme 20 vor einiger Zeit geliebäugelt. Die kaufbare Variante war aber mit Stahlfedergabel. Bei unserem Floh unbrauchbar. Die Ausstattung mikrig (keine Schaltung) und das Gewicht dennoch recht hoch. Kann ich so verblümt sagen, obwohl ich Commencal Fan bin und mein Großer und ich auch jeweils ein Supreme V2 fahren. Hätte für den Knirps dann gern nur nen Rahmen gekauft, aber commencal bietet lange die Kids Rahmen nicht mehr einzeln an. So ist es anders gekommen und ich habe gebraucht ein gut erhaltenes Scott Spark 20 gekauft. Ausser dem Rahmen nichts zu gebrauchen. Alle Restteile sind mit nem BMX Rahmen zu einem S-Bahn Fahrrad für den Mittleren Sohn geworden. Aus dem Scott spark ist mit vielen, vielen modifikationen und eigenen Ideen ein Kids DH mit mehr als 100mm FW vorne und hinten geworden. Preislich lohnen tut sich sowas nicht, die Zeit muss man als Hobby abhaken. Finanziell bin ich aufgrund vieler Gebrauchtteile deutlich unter dem Commencal geblieben. Trotz mehr an Ausstatung auch deutlcih unterm Commencal Gewicht. Der Knirps ist stolz wie Bolle und kann seit letzter Saison endlich mit seinen beiden Brüdern und mir aufn Trail. So Kinderaugen entschädigen schon für so manche Werkstatt-stunde. Zugegeben die Sprüche der anderen Jungs aufm Trail auch   
Dir viel Spaß beim nächsten Projekt.
LG
Oliver

PS:  ... das Bike allein wirkt fast wie nen Großes, daher Bilder anbei mitm Commencal vom ganz großen Bruder.    Immer noch echt nice find ich auch die gefakten Räder. Custommade, bis auf Decals alles in Eigenregie.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (11. Mai 2018)

das Scott ist ja der Wahnsinn....
BDW würde ich sagen...
Allein die DC 32er ist cool...
da würde mein Jüngster wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr nach Hause wollen...


----------



## Jabomania (14. Mai 2018)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 727052 ... wirklich schönes Bike Euer überarbeitetes Commencal Kids Supreme 20 !
> 
> Hatte auch mit nem gebrauchten Supreme 20 vor einiger Zeit geliebäugelt. Die kaufbare Variante war aber mit Stahlfedergabel. Bei unserem Floh unbrauchbar. Die Ausstattung mikrig (keine Schaltung) und das Gewicht dennoch recht hoch. Kann ich so verblümt sagen, obwohl ich Commencal Fan bin und mein Großer und ich auch jeweils ein Supreme V2 fahren. Hätte für den Knirps dann gern nur nen Rahmen gekauft, aber commencal bietet lange die Kids Rahmen nicht mehr einzeln an. So ist es anders gekommen und ich habe gebraucht ein gut erhaltenes Scott Spark 20 gekauft. Ausser dem Rahmen nichts zu gebrauchen. Alle Restteile sind mit nem BMX Rahmen zu einem S-Bahn Fahrrad für den Mittleren Sohn geworden. Aus dem Scott spark ist mit vielen, vielen modifikationen und eigenen Ideen ein Kids DH mit mehr als 100mm FW vorne und hinten geworden. Preislich lohnen tut sich sowas nicht, die Zeit muss man als Hobby abhaken. Finanziell bin ich aufgrund vieler Gebrauchtteile deutlich unter dem Commencal geblieben. Trotz mehr an Ausstatung auch deutlcih unterm Commencal Gewicht. Der Knirps ist stolz wie Bolle und kann seit letzter Saison endlich mit seinen beiden Brüdern und mir aufn Trail. So Kinderaugen entschädigen schon für so manche Werkstatt-stunde. Zugegeben die Sprüche der anderen Jungs aufm Trail auch
> Dir viel Spaß beim nächsten Projekt.
> ...





Mega das Bike

aber ist es komplett mit Pedale unter 11kg?

Wie hastDu das damit der Gabel gemacht?

Sehe ich das Richtig das es schon eine neue Fox mit Grip ist die da für zerlegt hast?


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (14. Mai 2018)

.. das Bike ist fahrfertig incl. Pedalen 11,250 kg incl Kettenführung. Hab wie Du weder bei Übersetzung noch Reifen einen Kompromiss gemacht. Funktion geht einfach vor.

 .

Die gabel ist aus ner alten FOX TALAS mit 150mm Federweg und 32er Rohren entstanden. Nach Umbau hatdie Gabel ca 105-110mm FW. War preislich OK, dennoch ein komisches Gefühl mit der Flex das Casting zu zerstückeln. 

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (14. Mai 2018)

anbei die Gewichtstabelle. Einige Vergleichsspalten udn Zeilen betreff Commencal und Scott sidn wg besserere Übersicht ausgeblendet.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (14. Mai 2018)

hab mal verglichen:
Doppelbrückengabl ca 75g schwerer als deine RST Fisrt air (incl. Spanner), dafür 110mm FW
Steuersatz von Dir erstaunlich leicht, ist halt integriert
bei mir sind noch zwei Marshguards mit drin
Deine Sattelstütze ist leichter
Mit China Carbon Lenker kannst Du für 20€ noch 80g sparen, bei leichten Kids kein Prob
Dein Vorbau ist leichter, hatte eigentlich nen 30g leichteren geplant
Den Odyssey Sattel kann ich empfehlen, mittlerweile schwierig zu bekommen
Griffe hab ich keinen Kompromiss gemacht, stehe voll auf ACROS, auch wenn recht schwer (+80g!)
Die Formula R1 ist gut und sehr leicht, Nachteil ist DOT statt Mineralöl (aber -110g)
Bremsscheuiben hab ich etwas massivere gewählt
Schaltwerk SRAM ist recht leicht
Ketten führung XO zusätzlich
Laufradsätze wenn man es im Detail vergleicht fast gewichtsgleich
Rahmen hab ich im Detail nicht verglichen, durch umbau mit neuer Wippe ist der
Scott gegenüber original etwas schwerer geworden. Dafür aber Federweg von 45mm
auf etwa 105mm erweitert, Zusatzgewicht auch durch Umbu hinten auf Disc


----------



## Jabomania (14. Mai 2018)

Auf die Gabel bin ich echt neidisch.
Aber die RST läuft jetzt auch erste Sahne nachdem am We beim Dirtmasters sich jemand nettes von RST der Gabel angenommen hat und auch gleich die Reduzierung auf 60mm entfernt hat.
Jetzt hat Sie 80mm Federweg.
Außerdem hab ich noch die Kurbel gegen eine Vpace 120mm Directmount getauscht.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (15. Mai 2018)

Vpace: Schöne Kurbel, der Preis mit 130€ UVP aber knackig. Kleinserie, klar. Aber nicht wirklich viel dran. Vom Stling passt die perfekt zum Commencal, cool. Ich baue meist gebrauchte Kurbeln um. Da kan man schon mal nen Schnapper machen. Anbei Projekt vom mittleren Sohnemann, 24" Leichtbau-MTB mit max. 100mm FW und offizeillen 8,3kg

 - Kurbel XTR!    Die Zeit darf man natürlich nicht rechnen. Da ist kaufen teils billiger. 

Beim Scott 20" DH hab ich grad glaube ich 145mm verbaut, ist aber wegen Bodenfreiheit nur bei vollkommen eingefedertem Fahrwerk nicht ganz optimal. Bei senkrechter Kurbel (macht man auch nicht) und Kurvenfahrt könnte man theoretisch Bodenkontakt mit Pedal haben. Werde noch eine andere RaceFace auf 130mm also ähnliche Werte wie bei Dir umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

